# White ring in honey jar



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

Wax particles floating to the top.... won't hurt and as long as you & the customer don't mind the appearance..... OR you could open up the jars & skim it off......


----------



## MichaelShantz (May 9, 2010)

That little white ring of fine wax particles stands as proof that you have not ultrafiltered your honey. Point it out to your customers as a feature. You can keep it to a minimum by filtering through all three standard filters: 600, 400, and 200 micron filters. Pollen and all the other "raw honey" stuff will still go through.


----------



## Jon B (Apr 24, 2013)

I get this thin white layer in my honey containers. I believe it is a small amount of foam that comes from honey getting stirred up when filtering. I often pump my honey through a netting material to remove the wax bits and see this white foam after it settles.


----------



## NasalSponge (Jul 22, 2008)

Bubbles +


----------



## bassbee (Apr 26, 2013)

I get a white ring in my honey due to air bubbles that make their way to the top. I only get this if I bottle my honey just after straining it. I usually strain it and then allow it to sit for a day in my bottling tank so the air can rise to the top.


----------



## Penzi (Jan 17, 2013)

Here is what I do. After heating and straining the honey let it sit a few days then get some saran wrap lay it on your honey and take it off with all the foam attached works like a charm for me .


----------

